# 54'' Cutting Edge



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well it was time to replace Cutting Edge again This was 2nd time this year.
Use to go all winter But I guess my route has gotten pretty good size.

This time I replace it with 3/8''x6''x54'' + rubber wings makes my plow 58''
Plow is 17'' tall now


----------

